# Overdue crappie report- skiff



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I'm getting back into the Gainesville grind since returning from my internship in Georgia. Back to hitting up the few small lakes around Gainesville for some crappie. 

Today I fished Lake Lochloosa just outside of Hawthorne, FL. I've fished it several times and have had the best luck there than the other lakes (Newnans and Santa Fe). Fished solo from 9am-1pm and man was it work :thumbup:. 

Right off the bat I started boating fish and had a quadruple hookup. It's hard reeling in fish and trying to keep your speed right when there is so much action but I guess it's better than no action. One time I even caught and released a fish and put the rod back in the rodholder with about a 4 feet of line hanging in the water while reeling another rod and before I could get that fish in another had come up and hit the short line. That's a first for me. 

Continued with several double and triple hookups throughout the day but the wind was nearly unbearable for me on my little aluminum rig. I felt like a bb ing a tin can every time I had to motor somewhere. Sure can't wait for the day I get an I-Pilot (I graduate in May :thumbsup. Best fishing was in 10 and 11 feet of water. "Tried" to troll .7-1.2mph all day but wind made it a challenge. Fish were caught on Litewire hooks and an assortment of different brand artificials. According to my crappie counter I caught 32...plus or minus a few. All were released! 

Also want to say a big thank you to B'n'M Poles. Have used them since I have gotten into crappie fishing and have loved them. A few months ago I bought some new 12ft trolling rods and today as I was reeling a slab right at the boat the rod snapped about 18 inches below the tip. It is a two piece rod so I was thinking maybe I could just replace the 2nd half of the pole. I called B'n'M and they are sending me a replacement FREE. Good to see good customer service still exists. :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Few more pics


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome catch !
Love some BnM rods, they stand behind their product and will sell just the top section, which is the part that almost always breaks !


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Mark Collins said:


> Awesome catch !
> Love some BnM rods, they stand behind their product and will sell just the top section, which is the part that almost always breaks !


I love them too. Nothing like reeling in a 2lb slab on a long crappie pole. Big fan of the pro staff trolling rods but I got a pair of the duck commander 10ft trolling rods and man are they sharp!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

The pro staff is what I use, just watch the guides for grooves they are bad about that, at least the ones with the silver guides are prone to wear


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a bunch of CRAP!!! Hahahah. Way ta get some slabs!!!!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

might have to try out some duck commanders


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and photos Tyler. This gives me some inspiration to start looking for them on the river. I know a few are being caught but haven't heard of any real reports. Will be looking for more reports now that the Georgia Swamps released you back to Florida. 
Right now bream reports are hot from the river and mullet fishing has picked up but it's on and off.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to get 'em! It would be tough for me to release all of that good eating.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job. I need to learn that open water technique. Getting tired of fighting the limbs. Good job and yeah - something is wrong with you if you threw them all back!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess I've just got to the point that I hate cleaning fish and the inconvenience of doing it at my apartment makes it that much worse. But for now I still have crappie in the freezer from the past spring and fall. 

I'll restock with a trip to Talquin and Crescent in October and November! :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FYI I did the same thing with a bass pro shop rod (crappie max) and I thought they were gonna make me take a lie detector test to replace it. Since it was so far away I called and made sure there would be no issue - but when I got there - different story. I had a couple hundred bucks to spend while I was there but just came back to academy with it


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good job. I need to learn that open water technique. Getting tired of fighting the limbs. Good job and yeah - something is wrong with you if you threw them all back!!


Skiff is a fishing machine on just about any kind of fishing. This longline technique is productive in open water and I'm happy to say my first real introduction to longlining SkiffJr was my teacher. I'm old enough to be his granddad but we hit it off just great. We had a heck of a first day longlining on a small pond here in the Panhandle.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good job. I need to learn that open water technique. Getting tired of fighting the limbs. Good job and yeah - something is wrong with you if you threw them all back!!


Beware: Long-lining is addictive. It's a skill my dad and I learned from the crappie.com forum. Lot's of old guys there that have a lot of knowledge. We spent several trips to Talquin and other lake trying it out before we really "figured" it out. Just get out there and do it, ask questions, use you mind, and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> FYI I did the same thing with a bass pro shop rod (crappie max) and I thought they were gonna make me take a lie detector test to replace it. Since it was so far away I called and made sure there would be no issue - but when I got there - different story. I had a couple hundred bucks to spend while I was there but just came back to academy with it


I took a broke $50 Bass Pro Crappie Max Tightline Special 12 ft rod back to BP in Destin today and didn't have a problem even though it was bought online back in June. Snapped it in half jerking mullet on second trip. Really liked the rod but very disappointed it broke so easily. I may order another to see if this one was just a fluke. I did call before I went down there since it was bought online, and they said come on down.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice looking crappie! may have to look into long lining, but FIRST need to be able to find crappie around p'cola...or head down the road a piece if i knew where to go. Good job!


----------

